

To Do List Tool needed - berlinatic

Share your experiences, what are the best tools I can get??
======
gsivil
Your question would be more useful if you were more specific. I have just made
a To-Do list and I just used black pen, red pen end plain A4 paper. This what
I use when I want to be meticulous for something that I have to plan only one
time.

I guess Org-mode would be fine if you do not like good old paper

------
berlinatic
I know Things is the most used software, but actually I don't want to pay 50$
for something I can get for free. And I think Things is a bit to complex for
simple allday using..What else?

------
berlinatic
Well I was looking for software. I know there are plenty of programs out
there. But that means, that I can't check them all out. So I was hoping to get
some recommendations.

------
robjama
Nothing beats pen and paper in my opinion. As for software I use 2 Do on my
iPhone on the go - <http://www.2doapp.com/>

------
spooneybarger
there are so many, you need to be way more specific.

why are there so many? probably because they are so easy to create. i'm
working on a templating system and we whipped up a simple functional to do
application in about 15 minutes so... what do you need?

------
pacomerh
teuxdeux.com , in my opinion a to-do list has to be a to-do list and nothing
more.

